# Jack & Jills 2nd baby



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was in taking pictures of all the babies a few mins ago and this is the one I dubbed "lucky" he/she is the one that accidentally got moved from where Jill was sitting and got cold But has pulled through like a trooper  and growing big and fast 

My daughter noticed his/her Crest is Orange instead of Yellow like his dads was and his moms is and his sister/brothers is I told her I'd have to go look at the pictures of when their 1st baby was younger I thought it was just because he/she is still young 

But nope their 1st baby had a Yellow crest then while i was comparing the 2 pics my boyfriend noticed this baby doesn't have as much white/yellow on the wings as the older (1st) baby did 

So hopefully this will help me figure out exactly what mutation Jack was and Jill is 

Here is the pics of the baby (i'm also going to put pics of the older sibling at the same age or as close as possiable to show the differences I'm talking about)

Here is " Lucky" at 16 days old 










and one more 











and here is "JJ" the older sibling (only baby from 1st clutch) 

Closest i could get was when JJ was 20 days old


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They are so cute! your new baby doesn't look as though it's going to be a Pearl but Pied for sure! Until those feathers start to come out the jury is still out on Cinnamon. I don't see a trace of orange cheeks yet! It's really hard to judge the amount of white that will appear on the wings 'till the feathers start coming out more. I think you will find them very similar.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I want them both. 

Adorable, like all babies are, I don't know how anyone could think they're ugly little aliens, just LOOK AT THEM! lol.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> They are so cute! your new baby doesn't look as though it's going to be a Pearl but Pied for sure! Until those feathers start to come out the jury is still out on Cinnamon. I don't see a trace of orange cheeks yet! It's really hard to judge the amount of white that will appear on the wings 'till the feathers start coming out more. I think you will find them very similar.


I know with JJ there is no cinnamon on her, there was none on Jack and Jill has none I know in a couple pics of when JJ was younger it looked like there was cinnamon but now she's 4 months old and not a single sign of cinnamon 




Solace. said:


> I want them both.
> 
> which so does not help the confusion of what mutations they actually are lol
> 
> Adorable, like all babies are, I don't know how anyone could think they're ugly little aliens, just LOOK AT THEM! lol.



I know my b/f says at this stage they're ugly and I argue all the time they are not ugly they are very cute and I love it when their crests are just starting to come in


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

My bf says they look prehistoric....Well....They are! I'm sure he means they look like dinosaurs to him. Yours however is at that hedgehog stage!


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that Lucky is doing great, sounds like a fitting name!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> My bf says they look prehistoric....Well....They are! I'm sure he means they look like dinosaurs to him. Yours however is at that hedgehog stage!


lol mine says they look like dinsaurs too - Men i tell ya  they just don't get it lol 


I went to a website last night well i go to it a lot for pictures of teils 

http://www.cockatielsplusparrots.com/mutations-genome.html

and i looked through all the pictures for all the mutations (actually this is normal for me lol) 

and none have an Orange crest or orange feathers around the "jaw" bone 

So if Lucky's crest and feathers around the jaw stay orange and don't change to yellow Does it mean anything at all??

I even looked at pastel faces and they were yellow just not as bright as say a Normal Grey Male's yellow 

Lucky's Orange is throwing me off big time lol


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you been feeding the parents carrots?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

nope no carrots nothing orange in the cage either.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Just wanted to say...AWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You 

I was going to take a few more pics today but he looks the same lol So i'll let him go with out a photo shoot for a couple days even know he doesn't seem to mind it at all 

he sits so still and if he does anything it's just nibbling on my daughters finger 

But i know that sitting still won't last for much longer


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I do see the more orange looking color you noticed... I´ll be looking forward if it goes away and turns yellow or not... and also what would have caused that...

could the getting cold have had an influence there?... hmmm.... interesting....

keep us posted on the cuties!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I never thought about the coldness causing it 

wonder if that is possiable 

I'll defiantly be keeping y'all updated


----------

